# Police: Woman Finds Intruder In Home Assaulting Daughter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Two Men Taken Into Custody_

*BOSTON -- *A man broke into a woman's Duxbury home and assaulted her daughter, police said.

NewsCenter 5's Steve Lacey reported that a woman from the Church Street area called police at about 4:50 a.m. Wednesday to report that an intruder was in her home and that her daughter was being assaulted.

Within minutes, police arrived at the home and stopped a motor vehicle that was leaving the area.

Jerry Pennini, 22, of Plymouth, was taken into custody and charged with intent to rape and burglary. He faced charges in Plymouth District Court.

Defense attorney Richard Westgate said that the 16-year-old girl let his client in the house.

His passenger, Sameer Ghandi, 20, of New Hampshire, was also taken into custody.

*Video: *Police Investigate Alleged Assault

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If that were me and my daughter, Old boy would have left the house in a body bag.


I'm going to be the smartass of the group here and ask it....
so, which parts of the anatomy are you going to remove before he dies......


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

That's what I thought -- Good man, father 

I am dating a woman currently that has an 8 year old daughter -- adorable kid.
I love both of them and look at her daughter as my own. If that were my child, I don't know what I would do. 
It's hard to believe that the kind of crap that goes on in this world against kids happens.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If that were me and my daughter, Old boy would have left the house in a body bag.


Yup....and well ventilated at that.


----------

